# Jagger & Grohl Speak Out



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

https://anti-empire.com/amp/****-ja...ti-deep-state-song/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like both artists, but I'm not nuts about that song.

Dynamically it's a wall of sound.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

To me, it sounds like they're trying to emulate the Sex Pistols, poorly.

_Shooting the vaccine
Bill Gates is in my bloodstream
It's mind control
The earth is flat and cold
It's never warming up
The arctic's turned to slush
The second coming's late
And there's aliens in the deep state








_


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> To me, it sounds like they're trying to emulate the Sex Pistols, poorly.
> 
> _Shooting the vaccine
> Bill Gates is in my bloodstream
> ...



Political or social messages from rock stars are pretty meaningless to me so I don't really worry about the wisdom they're trying to share. 

Musically, I guess when you throw as much at the wall as Dave Grohl does, not everything is going to stick.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Mid-70s punk, twisted a bit.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I think the key to enjoying this song is accepting that this isn’t a Rolling Stones or Foo Fighters record.

This is one talented musician and one recovering cocaine addict dickin around in their mansion and having fun.

This kind of song would take Dave about 7 minutes to create.

Today I am going to “try” to teach a group of 5 year olds the concept of nuance in literacy. Out of the 6 that will attend the zoom meet, maybe one of them will begin to understand the concept and grow up to write / understand songs by people like Leonard Cohen or Bob Dylan. The rest will not grasp the concept and will be more partial to someone like Mickey Jaggers original compositions which are literal statements delivered like one person on Acid trying to communicate directions on a walky talky to someone who is also on acid at a music festival.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> To me, it sounds like they're trying to emulate the Sex Pistols, poorly.
> 
> _Shooting the vaccine
> Bill Gates is in my bloodstream
> ...


Ya, without listening to it that's a bit conspiracy-theorist-nutjob to me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it, although I could do without Mick , both in terms of the authenticity of the message as well as his voice.
Never understood his appeal.
I dont have to agree with the message to appreciate the song. Most political messages in songs are stupid to me.

WTF??? GC, a music forum, censors out M-I-C-K?
lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He's good, but he ain't no Charlie, is he.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> WTF??? GC, a music forum, censors out M-I-C-K?


Yeah, that is fuckin strange.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> WTF??? GC, a music forum, censors out M-I-C-K?
> lol
> View attachment 361494


Slang for an Irishman?


----------



## hollywoodcrash (Nov 14, 2019)

I love this song. Awesome collaboration. Energy is rock and roll, and there's lots of energy on display here.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wonder how much I'll be censored...

The Name "M*ck" in the UK (not just Ireland) is a short form of Michael. 
Calling someone a "M*ck" especially directed to an Irishman, is derogatory. A long time ago it was explained to me by my English father (Mum was Irish)._ "Well, there aren't any Michaels left, they've all changed it to M*ck". _Like every Portuguese guy named Manuel changing it to Manny. 
In this instance, Mr J*gger is saying "taking the m*ck". It's a term similar to mocking or aping. Poking fun at. "Are you mocking me?" replaced with "Are you taking the m*ck"? 

To me, musically it actually sounds like Sloan. Particularly, "The Good in Everyone". Especially the drums. 

The drums here @ the 20sec mark are pretty much bang on Dave's opening fills. Random guitar fills.. 






I'd listen to Sloan any day of the week. In fact, gonna add some Sloan to the 90's playlist in the other thread.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mick's still singing in tune....good on him. Still got the 'tudes.....good on him. And both of the guys are having fun....which is in short supply at the moment, so good for them.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mickey Finn....Hey Mickey you're so fine, Hey Mickey.....Mickey Mouse, where did you get those ears. Testing testing, is this mic on?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mick Taylor.....Mick Fleetwood.....don't be a dick, Dick....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Feel the burn.....Why does it hurt when I pee?


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

For a throwaway summertime song, not bad. Obviously written from the perspective of the "every man" but is anyone else annoyed at super rich rock stars complaining about the restrictions? Especially when they probably didn't obey them, or experience them the way others did? No? Just me?


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

hollywoodcrash said:


> I love this song. Awesome collaboration. Energy is rock and roll, and there's lots of energy on display here.


Me too. Lots of energy. Very much like 70's punk. I'd love to see The Stones do a whole album of stuff like this.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

alphasports said:


> Ya, without listening to it that's a bit conspiracy-theorist-nutjob to me.





crann said:


> is anyone else annoyed at super rich rock stars complaining about the restrictions?


Seems a pretty straight forward mocking of the anti-vax & flat earth crowds to me.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Diablo said:


> WTF??? GC, a music forum, censors out M-I-C-K?
> lol
> View attachment 361494


Yeah,... I was wondering what the hell that was all about when I first posted the title of the thread as 'M-i-c-k & Dave Speak Out'. Strange days indeed.

10 second later edit: hmmm,... but they didn't censor the word hell,... I guess there is 'Sympathy for The  '.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Midnight Rider said:


> title of the thread as 'M-i-c-k & Dave


we had that thread a week ago


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

vadsy said:


> we had that thread a week ago


My humble apologies Sir Vadsy,... I didn't receive the memo.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Midnight Rider said:


> My humble apologies Sir Vadsy,... I didn't receive the memo.


no need to apologies, easy to miss nestled in between the many threads. and please, ... no need for the Sir, we save that for my grandpa


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Seems a pretty straight forward mocking of the anti-vax & flat earth crowds to me.
> Am I missing something?


I take this song more literal rather than satirical. The bridge has a few opposing ideas "It's mind control, The earth is flat and cold, It's never warming up, The Arctic's turned to slush". Flat-earth, mind control, seems satirical but then there's the global warming line. If that last line were reserved I could see it being purely tongue-in-cheek. And the first section "We took it on the chin, The numbers were so grim, Bossed around by pricks". That's hard not to read literally.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Seems a pretty straight forward mocking of the anti-vax & flat earth crowds to me.
> Am I missing something?


Right. Like I said, I didn't listen, so if it's mocking the anti-vaxxers then I'm all in


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

HighNoon said:


> Feel the burn.....Why does it hurt when I pee?


don't squeeze so hard


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> don't squeeze so hard


Why does it hurt when I pee?
Why does it hurt when I pee?
I don't want no doctor
To stick no needle in me
Why does it hurt when I pee?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> Why does it hurt when I pee?


I got it from the toilet seat
It jumped right up
'N' grabbed my meat


----------

